# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  What phrases do you use to stop your panic?

## WonderWomen

I am curious as to good phrases you personally use to help stop panic attacks.  I am always look for a new one it seems...

----------


## Total Eclipse

stuff like "This too shell pass: , or "Only a little longer..", "it will be ok..."

----------


## SmileyFace

"Everything will be okay."

----------


## Chloe

I know that some phrases put me on edge more because they've been said that much when I'm panicking that I associate them and it makes me question it as well. People reminding me of who they are often helps me a lot.

----------


## Koalafan

"Panic Attacks are harmless" "They will pass" "You can't stay like this forever

----------


## TheCARS1979

itll be okay soon

----------


## Rawr

"Everyone goes through this."

Just that one simple statement really impacts me cause it makes me feel like there's nothing to get so worked up about.

----------


## Nixie

I printed this one out that I found on tumblr (wish I could remember where abouts, I think it's how I found this forum also) but yeah not exactly a phrase as it's quite long but I printed it and stuck it in my wallet so I can always access it and read through it.. nearly have it memorised, I find it really helpful. >> 

"Breathe. You’re going to be okay. Breathe and remember that you’ve been in this place before. You’ve been this uncomfortable and anxious and scared, and you’ve survived. Breathe and know that you can survive this too. These feelings can’t break you. They’re painful and debilitating, but you can sit with them and eventually, they will pass. Maybe not immediately, but sometime soon, they are going to fade and when they do, you’ll look back at this moment and laugh for having doubted your resilience. I know it feels unbearable right now, but keep breathing, again and again. This will pass. I promise it will pass."

----------


## Chloe

That's a great little speech it covers just about every though you would or could have in that moment  ::):

----------


## Ironman

I pray.

----------


## kelp

In a stressful social situation I have used this: "Itâs okay. You will get another chance and there is always another option. You have been through worse embarrassing situations and you survived. "

  When my mind is switched on nightmare mode while being awake and it tests the limits of every fear, imagination and past experience that I've associated with darkness, I would try to calm myself and say:  "You know this is irrational. You don't deserve this struggle. You will get through this and you'll be okay as always. You are not alone and there is help. "  

  Some panic attacks I donât know how to stop. It can happen after a burst of anger or irritability with aggression and when I start to realize that I have destroyed my relationship with a loved one.  My mind would desperately try to think of how to fix the damage. But people are not like appliances. I canât just fix this. And then the fear of losing them would set me off.

----------


## Chantellabella

You're ok.
Breathe.
I can do this

----------


## emorin613

Relax, nothing is wrong.  You're OK.

----------


## Sash

"accept"- it's the opposite of fighting, conflict, fear, which is what panic is.

----------


## QuietAndy

just reading this thread made me calm down

----------


## QuietAndy

While I have my own anxieties, my partner has anxiety more on the drepression side of things with overwhelming GAD. Reading Kelp's post helped me understand where they're coming from and that I shouldn't take busts of anxious anger to heart.

----------


## Member11

Mine is "it will be okay" and "you are okay".

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I can't seem to calm myself with my own words. I have to remember something positive that someone else said to me. And, I pray. I pray ALOT!

----------


## Sagan

Mine are "just ride it out, it will be over soon" "This is temporary, you're not going insane"

----------


## Koalafan

> Mine are "just ride it out, it will be over soon" "This is temporary, you're not going insane"



This right here! I'll do breathing exercises and try to calm down my heart rate. I'll also get up and walk around for a bit.

----------


## L

"I am okay"
"I am safe"
"this will pass"

----------


## Otherside

The voice of an old therapist runs through my head. It was actually annoying being asked to delve into the deep seated reasons behind the anxiety and realize that the anxieties were well, silly and irrational, but thay did somehow help. So I just do it myself now. 

"Yes, but why is that making you anxious?"
"Okay so what is the problem?" 
"And what would be wrong with that?" 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------

